# Haus der Offiziere, Germany - July 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 22, 2015)

*History
*
In 1910 a military training camp was built, the now abandoned Haus der Offiziere was added in 1914 as military sports school, which was later adopted seamlessly by the Nazis. This was just part of the huge site which became known as Wünsdorf or “Little Moscow” in the 1950’s. The town which grew to accommodate 35,000 people from the Soviet republic was significant in size and worthy of its nickname. As with many other areas of Germany the Russians withdrew in 1994, since this time the town has remained largely unoccupied. A significant number of the former Soviet buildings are currently up for sale with various suggested development opportunities, it its possible that this will once again become a thriving town but for now little Moscow is left rotting away.

*Our Visit*

Visited with Andy K , Lowri, Scott, Stussy and Carl. Another giant military site was to be our next location, this time the previous use of the now abandoned Haus der Offiziere was a Sports training facility as relatively small part of a large military town occupied by the Russians until the mid 1990’s. As we approached the site it was clear that a significant number of the nearby buildings were also unoccupied and derelict. Lots of stripped out apartment buildings mixed in among occupied ones it was quite unusual. The sports complex is separated off with its own fence and secured pretty well. There are several buildings on site and we managed to gain access to the majority with the exception of the Officers House. Some of my favourite features in this place were the Spiral Staircase in the main building, the indoor swimming pool and The corridor which lit up with the backlit picture of a Russian soldier.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.






9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





Thanks for checking out the report, higher res copies of the above photos and loads more from here on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/12/21/urbex-haus-der-offiziere-wunsdorf-germany-july-2014/


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 22, 2015)

Fantastic stuff as always


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2015)

What else can you say but stunningly good pictures of an incredible location.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2015)

Great images,love the staircase.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow! Like this a lot.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 23, 2015)

Completely blown away! Absolutely epic set of photos there..... Wow!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you all very much, hadnt done too many theatres before this one so was looking forward to that the most but the rest of the site pretty much blew me away so much to see!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 24, 2015)

cracking photos as always love it!!!!!


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 25, 2015)

What a stunning location. I love these places, they're the places I could spend hours/days wandering round. The sheer size of this place is impressive and the history even more so.

Great find and stunning pics, thanks


----------



## darbians (Jan 27, 2015)

Great stuff and what a sick day!


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 28, 2015)

damn, that place has it all eh?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2015)

Where to begin!? The murals? The stairs? What a stunning explore. 
Photography as addictive as ever too! 
Top notch sir


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow man what a cool place, and your shots are just stunning! Thanks


----------

